# Ahoy all



## chriswrites (May 21, 2008)

Been sailing for 25 years here and there. Now landlocked in Nevada, waaa! I have a Catalina 30 now and am looking to replace an antiquated roller furling gear and buy new sails. New to Sailnet, but I'm sure there must have been a discussion somewhere in here about roller furling, can anybody direct me to it? Also wondering how happy anybody has been with FX sails.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome, Chris!

I just purchased a 135 Genoa from FX. I'm happy with the construction, and the overall quality and shape of the sail.

I'd like to support my local lofts, but, for the most part, they send this type of work out overseas as well.

There are many mail-order outfits that sell sails for our Catalina 30s, and I thought they offered the best value for the money.

Others will certainly chime in here, and you can get more information at International Catalina 30 Association

I'm guessing that you're sailing on Lake Mead?

David


----------



## chriswrites (May 21, 2008)

David
Thanks for your input. 
Yes, I am sailing on a rapidly shrinking Lake Mead. Our marina was just moved to a new area from the harbor it's been in for many years due to the lowest lake levels I've ever seen in my life. This makes me miss the Caribbean even more, where at least the water levels only change with the tide. 
I'm thinking about a Harken roller furling, they seem to be the best bang for the buck. And have contacted FX for some prices. 
Chris


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Chris and best of luck with the Catalina.


----------



## planewood1 (May 9, 2008)

Welcome aboard Chris! New here myself. Most of my sailing has been off-shore, but I would love to do some lake sailing! Actually, any kind of sailing is good!
Best of luck with your endeavors!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Chris:

Don't forget that if you join the Catalina 30 association, FX will give you 10% off.

On another note, one of the best days sailing I ever had was on my Laser in Lake Mead. I drove up from LA in my VW camper and stayed at the park south of the marina.

I sailed over to near the top of Hoover Dam, and spend hours tacking upwind toward the dam and screaming off on broad reaches heading back north. Wow, was that fun! The water was flat, being that is was so close to the dam and the waves hadn't time to build up. I remember keeping up with a small runabout on plane!

David


----------



## chriswrites (May 21, 2008)

Thanks All
And David, thanks for the info that joining the Cat. Assoc will give me 10% off. 
I just heard this morning that a houseboat on my arm at the marina blew up at 7 am. Three boats next to it were burned to the waterline, but my boat was six down from the explosion and is fine, except for some ashes in the cockpit. Whew! I am just thankful that no one was hurt, and am reminded why I carry full replacement insurance on my boat. 
Having spent many years sailing offshore, I thought that lake sailing would be a snap, but discovered that it is much more complex, as the surrounding hills make for some strange and erratic wind conditions. When I was racing with the yacht club here, I had races where I went from my smallest storm jib to my biggest jenny and back in one day! 
Still, I agree that ANY sailing is better than none. 
Chris
aboard Christina 2 (actually that's squared, but I don't know how to do it on the computer)
1985 Catalina 30


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome Chris.
Sounds like you are in the same marina as USPirate.
A boat blew up? Scary stuff.
Pirate did you hear that?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome Neighbor, I'm in Las Vegas Boat Harbor (formerly Lake Mead Marina) B-dock Mac Classic. give me a pm and well hook up!
BJ


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Chris

The Catalina 30 website will also give you lots of information on replacement furlers. Most of them have been there done that already on the older boats. 
If you have not visited, it is a great resourse. Lots of answers for questions you may not have had....YET!


----------

